# Slipper Orchids and marine aquariums



## Michael Bonda (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 13, 2021)

Corals look like plants to many
Yet they are animals made up of individual polyps in a colony. 
Blue Hippo Tang (Dory to some), a Yellow Tang and Darwin’s Black Clownfish (black species of Nemo to some) along with many soft corals, Ritteri Anemone and LPS (large polyp stony) Pearl coral in photo


----------



## eds (Jan 13, 2021)

Lovely pictures and some nice sized soft corals there. Good stuff.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2021)

Hoping the Ritteri Anemone will move from the front of the glass?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 13, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Hoping the Ritteri Anemone will move from the front of the glass?


I actually encourage (place) Ritteri anemones to stay on the front glass. It prevents them from stinging and killing other corals, other fish stay away so as not to get ingested by the sticky anemone and makes a neat way to see the clowns feed/protect their host.
Here is my other tank with a larger Ritteri on the glass with the classic orange (Oscellaris) clowns (and a Copperband Butterflyfish in the photo to eat pest Aptasia anemones):


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2021)

What do you do to back up loss of electricity? Generator? And do use Apex Neptune controller systems?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jan 13, 2021)

I have the battery operated pumps that turn on when power is lost. I use one per 25 gallons so my 150 gallon tank has 6. They last just over 48 hours with new batteries. I have 2 home generators that are not automatically connected but I connect if power lost for more than 12 hours for the home (run everything except air conditioner). Power loss is a real issue in my area of Florida during hurricane season. One year I was 11 days without power (Hurricane Charlie August 2001).


----------



## abax (Jan 13, 2021)

What a wonderful way to relax and observe the beauty of nature...well, once the work is done. I could watch that
panorama for hours.


----------



## Justin (Jan 14, 2021)

Wow cool


----------



## musa (Jan 15, 2021)

That is a wonderful enchanting world you've created at your home! Wow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. The tank brings back good and bad memories , the plants look great!


----------

